# Moving into the wilderness...



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sometime in the next few years, I'd like to abandon society and move into the wilderness. 
Other than a work ethic and survival skills, all I need are a dog(like the one in the photo) and a woman...

So, all I wanna know is...who's coming with me?










Applications can be submitted in this thread or through a private message.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm coming with you :<


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalliber said:


> I'm coming with you :<


You're not a woman...but if you'd like, you can get your own cabin a few miles away from mine and we can occasionally visit. Alcohol will be involved.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

the cheat said:


> You're not a woman...but if you'd like, you can get your own cabin a few miles away from mine and we can occasionally visit. Alcohol will be involved.


Can't i wear like a wig


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalliber said:


> Can't i wear like a wig


:no:no:no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so there


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If no women apply, Kallibear and Jcgrey...you can join me.  At least I won't have to build the place by myself.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll supervise the construction


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I want to move out of America. Either Canada or looking at Uruguay.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> I want to move out of America. Either Canada or looking at Uruguay.


The photo I posted is from somewhere in Quebec. Interesting choices though, Canada or Uruguay...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am ready for the work. I do have some carpentry skills


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Great...I've got a lot to learn in the next few years, to be able to do this. I've been watching 'Alone in the Wilderness' with Dick Proenneke.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

the cheat said:


> The photo I posted is from somewhere in Quebec. Interesting choices though, Canada or Uruguay...


Well I knew a dude in rehab that said Canada was pretty awesome. He liked it better than America. I don't trust or like the American government so I just want to gtfo. Neither political parties in the US live up to the values that I hold. I read recently that Uruguay is one of the best countries to move to for an American plus they totally legalized marijuana. Plus hopefully the theory of a foreigner going to another country giving me more dating chances holds true. Living costs are much lower in Uruguay than USA.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to cope out in the wilderness, it would be too quiet and lonely.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

This is my favourite thread in the history of threads.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not a woman, I'm not a dog and I don't drink. Can I join?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

A cabin in the woods *AND* in Canada? I'm in. I love dogs also. As long as food is provided, obviously.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Another SAS adventure that is looking for volunteers :

Lets buy some farms in South Africa

The soon-to-be EPIC thread about hermits :

Hermits etc etc


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Pompeii said:


> This is my favourite thread in the history of threads.


...does this mean you're coming with me? We could afford to live out in the wilderness for years, just with your handbag money!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Nunuc said:


> I'm not a woman, I'm not a dog and I don't drink. Can I join?


No :b Well, maybe...4 or 5 people would be better than 2, more team-working options.



notbethmarch said:


> A cabin in the woods *AND* in Canada? I'm in. I love dogs also. As long as food is provided, obviously.


Fish, veggies/potatoes from the garden, and a lot of meat. Not sure if you'd survive the Canadian winters though!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I use too really want to. I still do but idk.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

the cheat said:


> ...does this mean you're coming with me? We could afford to live out in the wilderness for years, just with your handbag money!


Hmm, no. Send me a postcard instead.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Pompeii said:


> Hmm, no. Send me a postcard instead.


Don't tell me what to do!


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

the cheat said:


> Don't tell me what to do!


Don't pretend you don't love it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

_[Staff Edit]_

Haha have you heard of Tumbleweed homes? Google it, they're amazing.


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

the cheat said:


> Haha have you heard of Tumbleweed homes? Google it, they're amazing.


i was totally expecting a straw house, lol. those are actually pretty cool. sure would beat my current garage apartment.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

This thread : Voluntary Simplicity also has some interesting stuff.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This thread ruined my life. 

It's an old thread but...anyone wanna come with me?


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

the cheat said:


> This thread ruined my life.
> 
> It's an old thread but...anyone wanna come with me?


how did this thread ruin your life?

I'm already living in the wilderness... but i escape to the city everyday. currently working full-time and saving on rent. pitched a tent in the woods. :O


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

duckie said:


> how did this thread ruin your life?
> 
> I'm already living in the wilderness... but i escape to the city everyday. currently working full-time and saving on rent. pitched a tent in the woods. :O


I made a mistake, by not moving to the bushes right away and instead stayed in society.

Damn that's crazy lol not a bad idea though. If I'm living in a tent, I'm staying there...just live off the land. But if you don't want to leave society completely, I understand.


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah, idk if i will ever be ready to leave society forever. i set out to do it when i was 18. traveled through 5 states with the intention of living off the land in the Appalachian mountains. 
i wasn't ready, lacked many skills. got desperate and made some poor choices.

i think i could survive now but it's a whole different ballgame when you're out there for the first time. for now camping in the woods and joining society during the day suits me just fine.
good luck if you go... you will definitely be stronger after the experience.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Isn't it too cold most of the year in Canada to grow fruit and vegetables?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I saw a snippet of a program recently where people move to some far Northern area of Canada (I think,) with sub zero temperatures. They have to hunt for food and everything themselves. I only saw a small amount of it, didn't note what it was called or anything but it was interesting. There was a small community of people looking to escape civilisation, one guy moved there and killed some people once I think.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

duckie said:


> yeah, idk if i will ever be ready to leave society forever. i set out to do it when i was 18. traveled through 5 states with the intention of living off the land in the Appalachian mountains.
> i wasn't ready, lacked many skills. got desperate and made some poor choices.
> 
> i think i could survive now but it's a whole different ballgame when you're out there for the first time. for now camping in the woods and joining society during the day suits me just fine.
> good luck if you go... you will definitely be stronger after the experience.


Yeah I lack all the skills lol so I'd die quickly. And like the first post said, I'd need a dog...and a woman, but mostly a dog. I'm a big fan of "Alone in the Wilderness" with Dick Proenneke but he was an actual man, ten times the man I'll ever be.



komorikun said:


> Isn't it too cold most of the year in Canada to grow fruit and vegetables?


Yeah but they can be frozen, plus I wouldn't absolutely need them all the time. I'll die if I do this but not from lack of fruit/veggies haha


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Isn't it too cold most of the year in Canada to grow fruit and vegetables?


yep, have to know how to preserve the harvest each year. native Americans had one special recipe for meat called pemmican. I've read that stuff can be naturally preserved for 50 years.


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

the cheat said:


> Yeah but they can be frozen, plus I wouldn't absolutely need them all the time. I'll die if I do this but not from lack of fruit/veggies haha


better prepared you are the longer you'll survive. food can be preserved by dehydration. learn how to preserve food before you go.
also, I'd stay within walking distance to a city in the beginning.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

duckie said:


> better prepared you are the longer you'll survive. food can be preserved by dehydration. learn how to preserve food before you go.
> also, I'd stay within walking distance to a city in the beginning.


I live close enough to a huge park, Algonquin in Ontario...so if I ever did this, I'd likely have a loved one come visit once or twice a year with supplies, cheap canned stuff.

I just really like the idea of life being about literal survival. Our society gives us too much time to worry about things that do not truly matter.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wouldn't want to end up like the Lykov family. They nearly starved to death a few times and the mother did starve to death in 1961. The only surviving one, the youngest daughter, has teeth that are ground down to nubs from eating hard nuts for decades.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lykov_family


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Wouldn't want to end up like the Lykov family. They nearly starved to death a few times and the mother did starve to death in 1961. The one surviving one, the youngest daughter, has teeth that are ground down to nubs from eating hard nuts for decades.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lykov_family


I don't do suffering too well, so I'd be bringing a gun for an early exit if it got real bad, like that. That's awful. The quote in my signature is from a dude who forgot to make an exit plan for his months-long trip into the Alaskan wilderness. Ended up shooting himself.

There's no chance I go alone. I really wanna meet a woman who wants to do this lol good luck to me!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I don't do suffering too well, so I'd be bringing a gun for an early exit if it got real bad, like that. That's awful. The quote in my signature is from a dude who forgot to make an exit plan for his months-long trip into the Alaskan wilderness. Ended up shooting himself.
> 
> There's no chance I go alone. I really wanna meet a woman who wants to do this lol good luck to me!


I never heard of that guy. I have heard of Coleen River though. I read this book. Heimo lives near the Coleen River. Named his first child, Coleen after the river. Coleen died as a small child in a canoe accident. The canoe flipped over and Coleen went flying into freezing water.

Looks like these wilderness/survivor dudes usually end up marrying an Eskimo.

https://www.amazon.com/Final-Frontiersman-Family-Alaskas-Wilderness/dp/074345314X


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I never heard of that guy. I have heard of Coleen River though. I read this book. Heimo lives near the Coleen River. Named his first child, Coleen after the river. Coleen died as a small child in a canoe accident. The canoe flipped over and Coleen went flying into freezing water.
> 
> Looks like these wilderness/survivor dudes usually end up marrying an Eskimo.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Final-Frontiersman-Family-Alaskas-Wilderness/dp/074345314X


First part of your post is very sad. I'd never try to raise a child out there.

The second part is funny though lol any Eskimo woman would be more of a man than I am.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems a lot like the Evil Dead or Cabin in the Woods.


----------

